# Buffalo Wings or HOT WINGS



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

Deep Fry...
Coat with Franks Hot Sauce.

or...

Coat in hot sauce and grill.


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

try here http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u-about2340.html


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 14, 2005)

The key to good Buffalo Wings is how you prepare them as well as the ingredients and the handling of the wings.  The most successful wings served up here in Buffalo are what they call "Grade A Grinders." Fresh wings that are very large and meaty.  Usually, you cannot get them in a frozen package, but can get them from a poultry dealer.  Once you find them make sure they are absolutely fresh.

Wash them in cold water, split them at the joint and remove the tips.  Place them on a rack on a pan and refrigerate overnight to let the blood and water drain out of the wings.

THIS IS A REAL KEY.  Drying the wings under refrigeration will help to make them a much crispier product, once deep fried.

Next, use a deep fryer or a very heavy deep pot with a thermometer and add the oil.  Peanut oil is very good, or a commercial product such as can be found at a restaurant cash and carry called Mel Fry.  Heat the oil up SLOWLY, to 365F, and depending on the size of the fryer, deep fry the dry wings 6-8 minutes in small batches, until thoroughly done and golden brown.

Hold the cooked wings in a warm oven if necessary.  A combination of melted margarine and hot sauce in the ratio of 1 part margarine to 3 parts hot sauce will add the right zing.  The key here is to add just enough sauce to coat the wings - the more sauce you add, the hotter they will be.  For the very brave, 1 part margarine to 3 parts hot sauce and 1 part Tabasco is referred to as "Suicidal Wings" by the late and dear Don Bellissimo, who owned the Anchor Bar.

Working quickly, place the deep fried wings in a large bowl and add the sauce mixture, shaking to coat them.  There are many good hot sauces to use; the one they use is either Durkee Franks Red Hot Sauce or Wingers Original, again found in a restaurant cash and carry.  Celery sticks and chunky blue cheese dressing (Ken's Buffalo Style Blue Cheese is a popular one) and plenty of napkins.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 14, 2005)

Try this sauce!!

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/bbq4u-about5.html


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's an interesting version of HOT Wings. It's not mine, but I can't remember where I got it but I do kinow that they're wicked good !!!!

Al

Chez John's #1 Buffalo Wing Recipe

1 stick real butter, melted
1/2 cup green/jalapeno hot sauce (Emeril makes a good one, so does Trappey's & Tabasco)
1 Tbsp orange marmelade
Juice of one lime (I like some lime zest in there, too)
Red pepper flakes (however many you like - I use mebbe 1/2 tsp)

That's it. . Melt butter in microwave, then add all the other stuff & mix well...while the butter is still warm. No need to boil on stovetop, etc. After sauce is mixed...I like to dump it into a round tupperware container (mebbe 1.5 - 2 quart size container)...with a tight fitting lid. Then, when the wings are cooked & hot - throwa dozen or so of them at a time into the container with the sauce...put lid on, and give it a good shake! 

I like my wing sauce @ room temp...NOT hot...when doing this shake thing...because the sauce clings to the wings better. If you heat the sauce...it gets too thin & separates...and doesn't work as good. Use this same technique for coating the wings with sauce...regardless of what kind of sauce you make. Sometimes I make several kinds of sauce...all in different tupperware containers...so I can easily serve whatever kind of wings my guests are eating the most of....

I like my buffalo wings fried...not smoked/grilled....but that's just my preference. Buffalo wings should be fried, and BBQ wings can be smoked/grilled. They are two different animals, IMHO. I also parboil my wings...usually the day before...then chill them until time to fry them. Just lightly dust with seasoned flour...and drop into fryer until browned & heated thru. Since they have been parboiled, they are already *done*...so you can do a batch in about 5 minutes...instead of the 15 minutes it takes to fry from a raw state....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2005)

Or this one ... if you have plenty of ice cubes...


			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> 3/4 cup Franks Hot Sauce
> 1/2 stick butter
> 5 TBS Cholua Hot Sauce
> 2 TBS Bone Sucking Sauce - Hicuppin Hot
> ...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 15, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Or this one ... if you have plenty of ice cubes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 [-X  [-X  [-X  [-X


----------



## Finney (Aug 15, 2005)

We know where the ice cubes go.  [-X  #-o  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be good for what ales ya Cap'n!  :grin: Burn it right outta ya.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 15, 2005)

:-k  [-X


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> ...  I can't remember where I got it but I do kinow that they're wicked good !!!!
> 
> Al


TVWB Poultry Recipes  :winkie:


----------



## Uncle Al (Aug 15, 2005)

theJokerTokerSmoker said:
			
		

> Uncle Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. Thanks

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 15, 2005)

THE EASY said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably Susan!


----------



## Finney (Aug 15, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="THE EASY":k2ym8z0f]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably Susan![/quote:k2ym8z0f]
Susan is afraid of hot oil.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh, one of those health food freaks.... :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :winkie:  :winkie:  :winkie:  :winkie:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2005)

E55er said:
			
		

> i like the whole 3 piece wings then cut into thirds and discar the end.  using a very sharp knife i skin each wing. takes about 20 seconds a portion but i cant stand eating skin. on anything.  then marinade in a marinade of choice, throw on a hot grill.  cook halfway, coat in a wing sauce and place back on grill to finish.  nice charred sauce, hot wings and actually good for ya.



What good is a healthy heart when you get run over by a bus?   Eat the skin and die happy!   8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, we're just testing you, make sure you're not some kind of PETA infiltrator or some Vegan Wegan guy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 17, 2005)

E55er said:
			
		

> easy fellas!!!  my pop died at 54 from a massive one.  so if im gonna consume 500 grams of fat ill waste that on ribs, which i just finished off a nice half rack thank you.  i dont want to waste my artery clogging on friggin chicken fat.  plus if you had mine youd throw rocks at deep friend wings.  :grin:



Good point E!  Hey by the way, I was close to your neck of the woods today in Lorton.  I went to American BBQ on Telegraph road, you ever been there??  Cost close to $20 for me and my daughter to eat subpar pulled pork platters.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 17, 2005)

Easy hear are some you wings to tray on the grill.

Method: Indirect grilling
Advance preparation: 4 to 12 hours for marinating the wings

For the wings and marinade:
16 whole chicken wings (about 31/2 pounds)
1/2 cup Tabasco sauce or your favorite hot sauce
1/2 cup fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons coarse salt (kosher or sea)
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

For the mop sauce:
8 tablespoons (1 stick) salted butter
1/2 cup Tabasco sauce or your favorite hot sauce

For serving:
Blue Cheese Sauce or dressing
4 ribs celery, rinsed and cut into thirds lengthwise, then cut crosswise into roughly 3-inch sticks

You’ll also need: 1 1/2 cups wood chips or chunks (preferably hickory or oak), soaked for 1 hour in water to cover, then drained

Rinse the chicken wings under cold running water and blot them dry with paper towels. Cut the tips off the wings and discard them (or leave the tips on if you don’t mind munching a morsel that’s mostly skin and bones). Cut each wing into 2 pieces through the joint.

Make the marinade: Whisk together the hot sauce, lemon juice, oil, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, salt, and pepper in a large nonreactive mixing bowl. Stir in the wing pieces and let marinate in the refrigerator, covered, for 4 to 6 hours or as long as overnight, turning the wings several times so that they marinate evenly.

Make the mop sauce: Just before setting up the grill, melt the butter in a small saucepan over medium heat and stir in the hot sauce.

Set up the grill for indirect grilling and preheat to medium. If using a gas grill, place all of the wood chips or chunks in the smoker box or in a smoker pouch and run the grill on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium. If using a charcoal grill, place a large drip pan in the center, preheat the grill to medium, then toss all of the wood chips or chunks on the coals.

When ready to cook, drain the marinade off the wings and discard the marinade. Brush and oil the grill grate. Place the wings in the center of the hot grate, over the drip pan and away from the heat, and cover the grill. Cook the wings until the skin is crisp and golden brown and the meat is cooked through, 30 to 40 minutes.

During the last 10 minutes, start basting the wings with some of the mop sauce.

Transfer the grilled wings to a shallow bowl or platter and pour the remaining mop sauce over them. Serve with the blue cheese sauce and celery for dipping and of course plenty of paper napkins and cold beer.

Yield: Makes 32 pieces

 The Fine PrintFAQContact usLinks

 Hope you like>
Missing Link.


----------

